# Fantasy Orchid vendor????



## Grandma M (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anyone here ever ordered from Fantasy Orchids? 

I just ordered a Vanda Noriko Sumida 'Brandi Orchids' from them. I had never heard of them but google said they have that vanda, which I have seen a pic of, and I really wanted it. No one else had it. I asked to have one day shipping on Monday just to be safe with the cold weather.oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought some things from them way back and the plants were fine. I hadn't since then as they didn't have the particular plants I was looking for. They do have one plant I had way back that I got from Kensington Gardens in Maryland - dendrobium peguanum. I almost bought one it's only $10 and it is an extremely cute mini mini that can get covered with tiny white/blue flowers.


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 26, 2008)

*Vanda Arrived*

My vanda arrived from Fantasy Orchids and I am very happy with both his plant and his service. It was packed like it was going to war, and with heat packs. It is in perfect condition and arrived when he said it would.

One satisfied customer, Marilyn


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad to hear it!


----------

